# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Resolution?

## RED_PORTAL_08

Can you tell me which resolution will be the finest?

----------


## 3D OZ

> Can you tell me which resolution will be the finest?


Pretty broad question. 

Nozzle diameters? Layer heights?? Nozzle placement accuracy???

----------


## RED_PORTAL_08

I am asking for the nozzle diameters and layer resolution of the MOD-T.

----------


## NewMatter

Unfortunately, we're waiting until our Indigogo launch on May 28 to release all of the printer specifications, so I hope everyone can be patient a little longer.  Overall, though, we expect people will be pleasantly surprised by specs and features.

----------


## Arquit3d

You are going to publish the specifications in your Indiegogo campaign, that's ok. But, are them going to be final specs or expected specs?? I mean, if you just have a prototype, how are you sure that are you going to achieve those specs in the final product? I'm not questioning your capacities, just curious.
Thanks.

----------


## NewMatter

> You are going to publish the specifications in your Indiegogo campaign, that's ok. But, are them going to be final specs or expected specs?? I mean, if you just have a prototype, how are you sure that are you going to achieve those specs in the final product? I'm not questioning your capacities, just curious.
> Thanks.


As with most engineering developments, we've gone through a series of prototypes with only incremental changes with each generation so that we're confident we really understand all the variables involved.  At this point with the MOD-t, going from our current generation prototype to a production version is fairly straightforward since we're mostly just taking the working guts of the prototype and putting them in a manufacturable, aesthetically pleasing structure.

----------

